# Massey Ferguson 2680 Hydraulic Filter Cross Reference Numbers



## John Brabant (7 mo ago)

FYI, these filter cross reference numbers apply to the original (overpriced) AGCO hydraulic filter # 6223 537 M1. It took me some effort to get the numbers and now that I have them, I want to share so that you all can avoid paying $108/ filter for what should be no more than $45.

WIX - 51821
NAPA GOLD - 1821

BTW, the NAPA filters are manufactured for NAPA by WIX.

Likely these filters are the same for all the 2600 HD Series Tractors.
I lucked out and bought 3 NAPA Gold filters on Ebay for for $29.99 ea. plus shipping. Total cost including tax and shipping was $108.00, the price of a single AGCO filter which I would have had to wait a week for to get the free shipping deal from the Massey Ferguson dealer.

Here is a current listing of a seller on Ebay who is selling the NAPA Gold filters for half the store price with free shipping:









1821 Napa Gold Hydraulic Filter | eBay


1040 NAPA Gold Oil Filter GM. 100060 Napa Gold Oil Filter (WL10060 WIX). © Filter Brothers.



www.ebay.com


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Keep us posted on the performance of the filters. Folks would be interested.


----------

